# Wheels for 68 GTO



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, We have a 68 GTO convertible and want to get a new set of wheels. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

what are you looking for? Opinions on Stock sizes or aftermarket? Personally, I would run a slightly larger size that 14x6 which was stock. I know the restoration houses do sell rally ones and twos in 15x7 form. I am running stock steelies but in 15x7 size from a mid 70's a-body I found in a yard....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like the looks of Cragars on Muscle Cars, I run 15's on the back and 14's on the front, gives it that instant raked look.


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!! Forgot about the Cragars. We'll check some out.


----------



## Pat68HO (Sep 14, 2013)

I wanted to keep mine stock so I could still be in the stock class at shows, but wasn't crazy about the 14x6 Rally II's. I run 15x7 Rally II's, no trim rings, with 235/60-15 tires.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm running 14x7 rally II's off of a junkyard '71 Firebird. Been running them since 1988. If I were in the market today, I'd go 15", as tires are easier to get these days. Hard to go wrong with the stock rally rims, or Cragars, or American Racing Torque Thusts, IMO...


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

I always liked the looks of Centerlines on muscle cars.
If I were getting away from my stock Rallys that's probably the way I'd go.


----------

